# Just when you think you've seen everything..............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those should be a slapable offense.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No comment, it would be deleted anyway !! LOL


----------



## Wolf w/243 (Aug 12, 2013)

LOL - Snake bite protection for the calves????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol never mind the toes hanging out there


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe they fit in where ever that person is but, I would want to be there myself.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

lol ******* flip flops


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Spring break, 1986, Rosarito Beach, Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. Sorry guys, I had no idea that this would get out. The boots cost my roomy 65 peso's (that's about $5) and I supplied the cuchillo (knife), back in the day, you could carry a cuchillo on the avion. The sand was hot. What can we say. On the bright side, they weren't Tony Lamas and he lost both zapato's (shoes) the next morning.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's too funny there JT.... :roflmao:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm smiling...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That just not right for anyone. lol


----------

